# Problem: Wireless Broadcom 802.11n



## IvanSantosPT (Nov 19, 2012)

I have an Acer Aspire 5532 with a Broadcom 802.11n wireless card.
I've compiled the drivers in the kernel and it was suposed to recognise in the driver list, but it don't.

I need a little help with this. I never had problems with another wireless cards, but I always have problems with Broadcom.

Thank you in advance,
Ivan Santos.


----------



## tingo (Nov 21, 2012)

run `# pciconf -lv` and paste the relevant part of it here.


----------



## IvanSantosPT (Nov 22, 2012)

tingo said:
			
		

> run `# pciconf -lv` and paste the relevant part of it here.



System:

```
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p4 #2: Sun Nov 18 18:09:46 WET 2012     [email]root@pc.ivansantos.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/IVANSANTOS  amd64
```

Wireless Card:

```
none1@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0xe021105b chip=0x435714e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    device     = 'BCM43225 802.11b/g/n'
    class      = network
```

Another Information:

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x028d1025 chip=0x96001022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'
    device     = 'RS780 Host Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x96021022 chip=0x96021022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'
    device     = 'RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:4:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x028d1025 chip=0x96041022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'
    device     = 'RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:5:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x028d1025 chip=0x96051022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'
    device     = 'RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
ahci0@pci0:0:17:0:	class=0x010601 card=0x028d1025 chip=0x43911002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
ohci0@pci0:0:18:0:	class=0x0c0310 card=0x028d1025 chip=0x43971002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ohci1@pci0:0:18:1:	class=0x0c0310 card=0x028d1025 chip=0x43981002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:18:2:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x028d1025 chip=0x43961002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
none0@pci0:0:20:0:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x028d1025 chip=0x43851002 rev=0x3c hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'SBx00 SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
hdac0@pci0:0:20:2:	class=0x040300 card=0x028d1025 chip=0x43831002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
isab0@pci0:0:20:3:	class=0x060100 card=0x028d1025 chip=0x439d1002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
pcib4@pci0:0:20:4:	class=0x060401 card=0x00000000 chip=0x43841002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
hostb1@pci0:0:24:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11001022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'
    device     = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb2@pci0:0:24:1:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11011022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'
    device     = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb3@pci0:0:24:2:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11021022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'
    device     = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb4@pci0:0:24:3:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11031022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'
    device     = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:1:5:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x028d1025 chip=0x96121002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
none1@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0xe021105b chip=0x435714e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    device     = 'BCM43225 802.11b/g/n'
    class      = network
alc0@pci0:8:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x028d1025 chip=0x10621969 rev=0xc0 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications'
    device     = 'AR8132 Fast Ethernet'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```


----------



## goose121 (Jun 17, 2017)

It would appear that you have a wireless card which is currently not supported, unfortunately . Hopefully someone will make a driver for it soon. Until then, you can use ndisgen to make it work. You can follow any of the numerous guides out there on the internet, but you'll have to use either 11.0-STABLE, 11.1-RC, or 10.* and below, because 11.0-RELEASE has a bug where ndis panics

EDIT: I haven't found a way to make it work on 11.1-RC because NDISulator doesn't exist for recent 11.0/11.1 and base ndis won't work


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2017)

goose121 you're responding to 4,5 year old thread. The OP hasn't been seen since he posted his questions.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Jul 29, 2017)

SirDice said:


> goose121 you're responding to 4,5 year old thread. The OP hasn't been seen since he posted his questions.



SirDice I do not know if that helps, but, provided I guessed it right, it seems goose121 shares the same problem as the OP:


goose121 said:


> EDIT: I haven't found a way to make it work on 11.1-RC because NDISulator doesn't exist for recent 11.0/11.1 and base ndis won't work


Maybe he found that post while looking for a solution for himself

Anyway, I had that  network card (broadcom 43225) on a laptop and successfully made it work with a ndis driver, created with ndisgen (no need of Ndisulator...what are you referring to when speaking of base ndis?) on freebsd 11.0 amd64. I had to pass through different XP drivers found online, because, albeit all looking the same (bcmwl564.sys+ bcmwl5.inf) many  windows drivers I had used to build the ndis drivers with, failed to attach to the network card after having been loaded. I think I could find and recognize the site which I downloaded the driver from. Firmware (bcm43xx.cat +bcmwlcoi64.dll) is strictly required in order to create a working driver.
The ndis driver must be loaded after boot in order to avoid kernel panics.
I also noticed that sometimes I had to add more specs to the wpa_supplicant.conf (if compared  to other wireless card on other PCs, connecting to same known networks), in order to make it connect.

Cheers!


----------

